# June 2009 Photo Challenge!



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

It's June, which means good weather, lots of fun playing outdoors and more time to just unwind and enjoy your furkids.

This month's challenge is to get outside with your Havs and take pictures of them playing with outdoor toys.






Toys like balls :juggle: , hula hoops, rackets, bats, frisbees, chalk, bikes, swing sets ...... the list is endless!

HAV FUN, get outside, and share those moments with us in this thread.


*Please only post pertaining to the subject of this thread. Thank you! *


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver's favorite outside toy is a ball (in any size)


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Chalk Marj?

Oliver is a cutie !!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks Sharlene.
I think Comet's favorite toy is Oliver


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

This should be fun...we have agility tommorow night so i will have hubby take some pics. Not sure about the chalk though...lol


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Marj, mine can draw a hopscotch design and then jump the hopscotch, so thanks for including the chalk!!!!!!
Carole


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> Marj, mine can draw a hopscotch design and then jump the hopscotch, so thanks for including the chalk!!!!!!
> Carole


ound:ound: Will they teach Tori???


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hitchcock's all-time favorite toy: Kubrick! 










I think Comet and Hitch are onto something there!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter and Murphy are with their favorite toys, my nephews Michael & John. They're sitting with my two boys, Christopher & Austin. We were at Big Creek Greenway, a local walking trail.

Trying to upload but it won't. Hmmm....

PHOTO IS A FEW POSTS DOWN...upload finally worked!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Ann, we will (un)patiently await while you upload the pictures.:wink:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I think it worked this time!

I'll rewrite...

Scooter and Murphy with their favorite toys, my nephews Michael and John!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Those are 6 very handsome boys. Great Pic.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

A half-dozen handsome dudes! Cute!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ha ha ha oldie but goodie...shameless photo op...


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's great Missy, ball and doggie in the air!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

So cute Missy. There is nothing cuter than a puppy playing with a ball.

:gossip: I don't know about anybody else but I am having a very hard time finding puppy chalk. If you come across it, please let me know.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

If I put peanut butter on it Murphy will hold it in his mouth!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"Marj, mine can draw a hopscotch design and then jump the hopscotch, so thanks for including the chalk!!!!!!"*

I'm not sure why you all think it's so difficult imagining Havs with chalk. I mean, Carole, doesn't seem to have a problem with it! :becky: ound:

And I thought it would be the hula hoop that would prove a challenge.









Great pictures so far! Missy, that's a fave, but it doesn't excuse you from posting new ones, 'k? lol


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Another oldie but a goodie :redface:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sally-That's beautiful!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great pictures everyone. Marj - I was thinking "How are we going to use the hoola hoops?". Josh's school had a science investigation day yesterday and they did a buble station. It was so cool, they used a kiddie pool filled with bubbles and had a hoola hoop and had the kids stand on a box in the pool and bring the hoola hoop over them so they were inside this huge bubble. That would be awesome to get a photo of a dog inside a bubble. Of course they'd have to stay still long enough, I'm not sure that's possible with Izzy anyway. Maybe if I give her a flossie to chew on. We'll see what we can do. By the way, the hoola hoops had some sort of fuzzy material on them, they weren't the smooth plastic ones (in case someone wants to try it). They just put water and dawn dishsoap in the pool.

Josh oves to draw with chalk on the driveway so we'll have to take the camera with us next time.


----------



## jjulziee (May 2, 2009)

*Rudy at the Playground*

Rudy at the park on a sunny day


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Awww, look at Rudy. How cute.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Rudy is adorable!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Rudy looks like a stuffed animal in the swing! SO CUTE!!!


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

I don't think Linus could figure out how to use chalk (even if he did have thumbs) based on what happened tonight with his Hide-a-Squirrel toy. I had to rescue him after my husband saw this!

I guess he just had to know if there was one more hiding. eep:

I will take him outdoors for some shots soon.
Karen


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yay! it's Oliver the great bubble hunter!!!! my fav Sally.

Rudy is adorable.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Awww, little Linus, how cute! Makes me chuckle...from his posture he didn't look scared, though!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

*Josh and Izzy Chalk Drawings*

Here's a picture of Izzy kissing Josh. Josh and Izzy were out in the driveway drawing with chalk. Can you see all pretty drawings Izzy drew.:biggrin1:









Here's Izzy deciding which color she'd like to draw with.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

See???!! I KNEW someone could make chalk work in a picture for this month's challenge! Way to go Marianne. LOL Izzy is quite the artiste!! 

Rudy is so sweet!!!! Look at Linus. What a nut! LOL

Don't forget, folks, these are "challenges" so try to think outside the box and see what comes to mind.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

What a sweet picture of Rudy. That shot of Linus is too funny. Marj - I try.


----------



## Mandismom (Jul 25, 2008)

*Mali and Mandi with their toys.*

Here are pictures of Mali and Mandi playing at the ballpark with their balls.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Linda, what happy looking Havs! Great shots of them running toward you!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tucker doesn't play with toys outside...does rock climbing on a hike count for the challenge?

I should add, we went on our walk today, on the beach, which has some rocky cliffs bordering it.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Mali and Mandy look they're having a great time at the dog park. The grass is so nice and green too. Tucker's a Mountain dog. I love that picture.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

It most certainly does qualify, sheri! I love that picture of Tucker. He is gorgeous!


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Linus came out to watch our daughter sail today. I am teaching sailing camp all week (two of the campers are in the background of the first shot), but he got to "play" with a BIG outdoor toy--a safety boat!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Linus is sooooooooooo lucky!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Riley would like to dedicate these pictures to Amanda.

First we cheat and have daddy hold it so I can jump through it.
View attachment 23639


Then daddy rolled it across the yard so I had to chase after it.
View attachment 23640


Lets see I got a treat when I jumped through it I wonder if I can get two treats if I jump through when it is rolling.
View attachment 23641


View attachment 23642


Hey it stopped, can someone roll it again for me. 
View attachment 23643


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

YEAH Riley!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]epc.com (Sep 20, 2008)

Here are a few oldies without toys for the most part because it's impossible to get a good picture with a speedy dog--by the time the camera clicks, I only get grass in the picture!
Buddy will turn 1 on Monday, so I'm going to try and get some pixs with him and his buddy Quincy outdoors with their toys--their indoor toys are also their outdoor toys--I bring them in and they take them out all over the lawn!
It's a never ending cycle. I wish I could get as much exercise as they do!

Hava good day!

Portland Rose


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

A hula hoop! Riley did it! Very impressive and fun to see!

Buddy is cute running his little feet off the ground!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2008)

Mandismom said:


> Here are pictures of Mali and Mandi playing at the ballpark with their balls.


What kind of dog is Mali? He (she) looks just like my recently adopted dog Quincy, who I have been trying to research what he might be. He just got a summer haircut and he looks so much like Mali. I have come up with his being maybe a Maltipoo, but after further research on his looks and traits, I think he might be Bichon instead (or maybe a mix with Bichon in him). I will be trying to get some photos this weekend, and you'll see how much he looks like Mali. Whatever he is, Buddy (my Hav) and I love him and he sure loves us--got him from a rescue group who rescued him from a high kill shelter in CA--it's so hard to imagine, but we're all happy now and he is a blessing!

Darling dogs you have all three!

Portland Rose


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Riley, I love it... I can see you got your skills from your Mama!!! I bet she looks as graceful as the second to last one too!

P.S. Does your daddy hold the hula hoop for mommy and what kind of treats does he give her?


----------



## Mandismom (Jul 25, 2008)

*Mali*

Mali is my little back and tan Havanese. Mandi is the curly one and when I adopted her they told me she is Havanese. My big white fluffy Jax is supposed to be Malti poo, but he is too large for hat (I think).:tea:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2008)

Mandismom said:


> Mali is my little back and tan Havanese. Mandi is the curly one and when I adopted her they told me she is Havanese. My big white fluffy Jax is supposed to be Malti poo, but he is too large for hat (I think).:tea:


Hi Linda,

I guess I got the names mixed up. The last photo is the doggy who looks like Quincy. Is that Jax? I'll post pixs soon.

Rose

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I LOVE Riley with his hula hoop. SO cute!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leeann!!!! those pictures of your Beautiful Riley leave me breathless!!! What a happy, stunning boy!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

OH Riley and the hoolahoop are just too much fun. I love all these great photos. 
I don't know how I have missed this whole photo category here at the forum. It is truly official now absolutely nothing will get done around here. LOL Guess I'll have to tell DH to leave me notes in the dust. hahahaha

Just think of all the money we will save not having to buy post-its!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay, maybe it is too warm lately or maybe it is all the new things in the backyard but there is one favorite new toy. Unfortunately Dora doesn't quite realize her weight and will come barreling onto the hammick and send Belle and Dash flying! They still love it and can be found on it whenever we are in the backyard. And especially if one of us is on it.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, how cute! I' surprised they like it--looks like it would be too wobbly for them!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Perfect summer photo!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Fantastic photos everyone. Riley and the hoola hoop, Amanda's 3 on the hammock (love your new signature too), and Buddy frolicking outside and the sail boat pics. I love them all.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay DH took a few more photos for me this weekend. I am doing this agility program with one jump so I try to get Dash out early in the morning to do it and then I did it with Dora (who acts like she is dying) and Isabelle who hates me until she realizes I have a cookie in my pocket. Their personalities are so shown in these photos so I had to share. Dash- fast but moderate jumper (this probably has a lot to do with his conformation as well), Dora- easy going and barely over the jump and Isabelle like a little white bullet jumping double the jump!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You can't even see Belle's legs! Those are great! Scooter jumps like Belle, Murph more like Dora. He's just in it for the food!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

So cute, Amanda! Amazing that you have all three doing agility so well (even with a couple of grumbles!) Also love the hammock shot . . . we used to always have one up, but our chocolate lab could demolish it overnight, and those Pawley's Island rope hammocks are not inexpensive. DH just ut up a cypress wood swing yesterday which I know we will use a lot. Might have to try a more solid hammock like yours to see if Jackson likes it.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

That is neat to see some of your critters' personalities showing up in photos for those of us who've never met them. Pretty cool! Now, I need to send my Tucker to you for a week of agility camp, so you can teach him some of this, too! He'd probably be more like Dora...ha!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow! You people have been busy outdoors with your Havs !Yaaaaaaay! I love little Linus on the boat. I can't believe he has a floating device on that even fits! Too cute. 

Go Riley, Go !! If any dog would try to jump through a rolling hula hoop, it would be Ry. Those are fantastic shots, Leeann! Brad is a pretty good assistant too.  

Amanda, love the hammock photos. They look like they wouldn't stay on there very long before jumping off to a new adventure around the yard. Belle is flying over that bar!!! 

Buddy seems to be having a blast running back and forth. 

I really need to get out there with my camera, but I've been too busy!


----------



## Kathy Berrena (Feb 24, 2008)

LOVE all the shots!! Here is Ethel, she also is a rock climber. If Lucy would stay still long enough, I only need a nano second, I will post her with her stick.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

wow Amanda! I love the hammock photos and the agility photos. 
Kathy, Ethel is an adorable rock climber...or is that billy goat!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

wonderful shots of everyone. Love the ones on the hammock


----------



## luvmehavs (Jun 11, 2009)

All the photos are so cute and silly. There are really some talented havs out there.


----------



## luvmehavs (Jun 11, 2009)

Riley and the hula hoop action shots are so great. :bounce:


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice summer pictures you made.

Here are some of the fun pictures with Hiro in the field..


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hiro is my Hero!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ans, yeah, you posted them here, too! Hiro is so pretty and shows himself to be so happy! Love his photos!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Hiro is having such fun.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

What great photos - Riley jumping through the rolling hoop, the little white bullet Bella, Linus in his little life jacket, adorable Ethal climbing rocks, always the wonderful shots of Hiro and the thought of Dasher & Bella bouncing off the hammock when Dora jumps on just makes me laugh.

Since Cody isn't allowed to play this summer, Cody & Tess are spending their time just strolling.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Tess with her favorite summer treat last summer...


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Aw great shots of Tess and Cody. They are styling in that stroller. MMM Maybe the animal planet needs to do a show called Pimp my ride for pooches. haha


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Sweet Cody and Tess. It's nice you can take them out! Tess is cute with ice cream on her whiskers!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You should send in the ice cream shot for the calendar! That's so cute!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I love that picture of Tess with her ice cream beard. So cute!

Here are Ricky and Sammy, soccer stars. :cheer2:

*
Hey Mom, you missed all the action! I did great on the field today. * :canada: :first:

View attachment 23865


*
O.k., what is that thing? and why is it soooo close to me??! *:bolt:

View attachment 23866


*
Where's my Gatorade? I'm beat!* :yawn:

View attachment 23864


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Marj, I love the shot of "...what is that thing...and why is it soooo close to me??!" You captured the look perfectly!

Tess prefers books to balls. But this one just isn't holding her interest....not enough pictures.


----------

